# Lost AZ'ers



## billski (Nov 5, 2008)

Seems to me we must have lost some visible posters over the years.  What memorable poster has gone AWOL?


----------



## 2knees (Nov 5, 2008)

billski said:


> Seems to me we must have lost some visible posters over the years.  What memorable poster has gone AWOL?



not sure but i can think of a few that should  get lost.  :lol:


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> not sure but i can think of a few that should  get lost.  :lol:



Hey! I resemble that remark!


----------



## Paul (Nov 5, 2008)

beswift


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2008)

Tyrolean Skier, would say Zook, but she's been starting to pop in. And my favorite, Steve!


----------



## Greg (Nov 5, 2008)

There are a number of winter-only AZers. loafer89 just popped back in.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 5, 2008)

andyzee said:


> And my favorite, Steve!



He's the charter member of Egomaniaczone.com


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> He's the charter member of Egomaniaczone.com



I thought it was aholezone.com


----------



## Marc (Nov 5, 2008)

Paul said:


> beswift



Win.




Also, RossiSkier and snowman.


----------



## Marc (Nov 5, 2008)

I miss AHM's posts.  I hope he's back this winter.


----------



## 2knees (Nov 5, 2008)

andyzee said:


> I thought it was aholezone.com




bloodynipplezone?


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2008)

I miss GSS, it's been like 3 hours since he posted here


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 5, 2008)

Charlie Schussler.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2008)

drjeff said:


> I miss GSS, it's been like 3 hours since he posted here



Speaking of..I just got done sitting with a family...ho hum..they are nitpicky mo-f4ckers but they did purchase a $6,000 monument..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2008)

JimG..KrisSkis..Snowman..HighwayStar..MLCVT


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> not sure but i can think of a few that should  get lost.  :lol:


I can take a hint.


----------



## billski (Nov 5, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Speaking of..I just got done sitting with a family...ho hum..they are nitpicky mo-f4ckers but they did purchase a $6,000 monument..



and they have every right to be nitpicky.  Wait till it's  your turn.


----------



## wa-loaf (Nov 5, 2008)

Snowman! But he got banned, so does that count?


----------



## 2knees (Nov 5, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I can take a hint.



are you serious?  i was totally kidding and i wasnt referring to you anyway.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 5, 2008)

2knees said:


> are you serious?  i was totally kidding and i wasnt referring to you anyway.


I was totally pulling your chain, but ........that being said, if all of y'all ever think that I'm being intrusive and need to rein it in, let me know.  I can and will do that.


----------



## drjeff (Nov 5, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> I was totally pulling your chain, but ........that being said, if all of y'all ever think that I'm being intrusive and need to rein it in, let me know.  I can and will do that.



I could think of about 50 folks that would be ahead of you Trek on that list (myself included)


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 5, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Charlie Schussler.



+1


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 5, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> Snowman! But he got banned, so does that count?




Except for the fact that he called everybody a Moron..I miss him..wow he was the ultimate troll..


----------



## andyzee (Nov 5, 2008)

dipiro


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 6, 2008)

NYDrew


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 6, 2008)

andyzee said:


> dipiro


He ever been much of a poster?  I see him pop into several forums but not participate much, if its the same dipiro.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 6, 2008)

Trekchick said:


> He ever been much of a poster?  I see him pop into several forums but not participate much, if its the same dipiro.



Not really, but a good man with great mogul tips.


----------



## Trekchick (Nov 6, 2008)

andyzee said:


> Not really, but a good man with great mogul tips.


Agree completely.  I have his book.  But I found out that reading it is only half the battle.


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> JimG..KrisSkis..Snowman..HighwayStar..MLCVT



Hey I'm here, I just posted in the MTB forum. My mother taught me to keep my mouth shut unless I had something important to say .. hmmm;-)


----------



## tree_skier (Nov 6, 2008)

thetrailboss said:


> Charlie Schussler.



Third that


----------



## Paul (Nov 6, 2008)

Paul












wait....what?


----------



## Vortex (Nov 6, 2008)

I saw charlie in April at Reggae at the Loaf. He is real busy at work. He still responds to e-mails. He sent me one a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2008)

Charlie popped into the MTB forum recently.


----------



## Greg (Nov 6, 2008)

koreshot has been MIA for the past few months.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Nov 6, 2008)

AdironDack Rider doesn't post much anymore..which is a good thing..


----------



## JimG. (Nov 6, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> JimG..KrisSkis..Snowman..HighwayStar..MLCVT



Wow, you're on some kind of mission to be a moderator, eh?

Dream on dude.

Still here.


----------



## andyzee (Nov 6, 2008)

Greg said:


> koreshot has been MIA for the past few months.



Winter's coming, so is korshot


----------



## highpeaksdrifter (Nov 6, 2008)

Paul said:


> beswift



My boyz Phineus and Freeheelwilly, for those who don't remember them they where banned about a year and a half ago.

Was Beswift banned also or did he just go away?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Nov 6, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> Was Beswift banned also or did he just go away?



Oh he was beyond banned.


----------



## bvibert (Nov 6, 2008)

highpeaksdrifter said:


> My boyz Phineus and Freeheelwilly, for those who don't remember them they where banned about a year and a half ago.
> 
> Was Beswift banned also or did he just go away?



Beswift has been banned multiple times.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 7, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> AdironDack Rider doesn't post much anymore..which is a good thing..



Funny YOU should post this...........


----------



## dmc (Nov 7, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Beswift has been banned multiple times.



From multiple websites too...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Nov 7, 2008)

Lvnlarg:smash:


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 15, 2011)

Where is AndyZee?


----------



## JerseyJoey (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Where is AndyZee?



He's over here:

*URL removed*


----------



## wa-loaf (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Where is AndyZee?



His site is kinda busy today ...


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 15, 2011)

JerseyJoey said:


> He's over here:
> 
> *URL removed*



Where the heck is that? 

Is he climbing his beloved Mt Washington in his never ending quest for his 'turns'?


----------



## andyzee (Jun 15, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Where the heck is that?
> 
> Is he climbing his beloved Mt Washington in his never ending quest for his 'turns'?


 
He's stuck in the office today, training.


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2011)

oh hai


----------



## Black Phantom (Jun 15, 2011)

Nick said:


> oh hai



I thought you had your big meetings today?


----------



## Nick (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah earlier. Now in the car he

Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk


----------



## from_the_NEK (Jun 15, 2011)

Nick said:


> Yeah earlier. Now in the car he
> 
> Sent from my Thunderbolt via Tapatalk



Posting while driving... nice!

+1 for safety points by having a chaufer.


----------

